# hybrid and striper limits in florida



## CatHunter

does any one know the limits for them in Florida, size and limit per person


----------



## flounder1156

> *GLENNFISHMASTERFLOWERS (1/1/2010)*does any one know the limits for them in Florida, size and limit per person


Glenn.... here in the panhandle area its: 3 Striped Bass-- 18" min. lenght, or 20 hybrid striped bass no min./ max. size . Total of 20 fish if mixed bag, with only 3 being striped bass.... Are you confused yet???....East of the Suwannee River regulations are different. hope this helps...


----------



## CatHunter

nope understand perfectly, thanx much appreciated


----------



## CatHunter

on more question, is that per boat or per person?


----------



## flounder1156

Glenn... the striped bass/ hybrid s/bregulation is per angler per day. Good luck catching these fish as its one I enjoy making and stocking from our hatchery.


----------



## CatHunter

oh that's pretty cool you work for the hatchery the one in Milton i presume, if you guys need some val inter work id be glad to help, iam always willing to lend a helping hand to help our northwest rivers out


----------

